# What size skid steer bucket= 2 yards



## kipper0827

Hello,

I am looking at getting a two yard bucket for snow and loading mulch. I wanted to know how wide, tall, and deep it would need to be a two yard bucket. Thank you


----------



## cretebaby

kipper0827;1387837 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking at getting a two yard bucket for snow and loading mulch. I wanted to know how wide, tall, and deep it would need to be a two yard bucket. Thank you


Even if you knew all of those dimension it would still depend on the shape.


----------



## Dieselgeek

100" X 48.5" deep X 33.7" high is 54.2 cubic feet. So 2 yards.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

A 2yrd bucket is pretty big on a skid especially if you want one that is 2yrds struck. http://www.virnigmfg.com/index.php?...category_id=9&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=77


----------



## maelawncare

You are gonna need a big ass machine for that.


----------



## kipper0827

I have a New Holland 190 with counter weights and solid tires. Thanks for the posts.


----------



## Brian Young

Our front loader has a 2yrd bucket. I couldn't imagine a bucket that size on a skid steer.


----------



## cretebaby

I don't see that size bucket a problem. 

Mulch is what? 1000 pounds a yard. So 2000 pounds plus a fairly heavy bucket.

Thats a big skidloader so it should fine.


----------



## WIPensFan

I think you'll be one wrong move away from a hospital room.


----------



## xtreem3d

kipper0827;1388271 said:


> I have a New Holland 190 with counter weights and solid tires. Thanks for the posts.


I have that same machine /setup/tires ...it's a monster when it come to lifting !!!!!!!!


----------



## WIPensFan

xtreem3d;1388975 said:


> I have that same machine /setup/tires ...it's a monster when it come to lifting !!!!!!!!


What's the most weight you've lifted with it, be honest.


----------



## snocrete

With a little common sense & decent operator, that machine will be fine with a 2yd bucket for mulch & snow.


----------



## cretebaby

snocrete;1388990 said:


> With a little common sense & decent operator, that machine will be fine with a 2yd bucket for mulch & snow.


Ditto.

I could do 2 yards of mulch with my machine that is a lot smaller.


----------



## snocrete

cretebaby;1389038 said:


> Ditto.
> 
> I could do 2 yards of mulch with my machine that is a lot smaller.


yes, but 2yds of wet snow may be too mulch for your machine....


----------



## cretebaby

snocrete;1389045 said:


> yes, but 2yds of wet snow may be too mulch for your machine....


Nah......:salute:


----------



## contractor078

WIPensFan;1388968 said:


> I think you'll be one wrong move away from a hospital room.


good one!:laughing:


----------



## EdNewman

Problem with that bucket is you will have 3.5 yards heaped. That is a lot of snow for a skidder.


----------



## G.Landscape

EdNewman;1389244 said:


> Problem with that bucket is you will have 3.5 yards heaped. That is a lot of snow for a skidder.


If you follow the links posted they show capacity in a Heaped Load of just over 2 yards....


----------



## EdNewman

That would make sense with loose material like sand but not sticky snow.


----------



## WIPensFan

snocrete;1388990 said:


> With a little common sense & decent operator, that machine will be fine with a 2yd bucket for mulch & snow.


When you climb inside a skid loader, common sense suddenly leaves your brain. Everyone trys at one time or another to do things that just simply should not be done. I've done it, and I've seen it done.


----------



## xtreem3d

WIPensFan;1389286 said:


> When you climb inside a skid loader, common sense suddenly leaves your brain. Everyone trys at one time or another to do things that just simply should not be done. I've done it, and I've seen it done.


I have seen my guys do it................stupid employees hehe
PS i really don't know the actual lift weight but i have never not lifted anything i tried to with that machine (i know, not good english)


----------



## DGODGR

Most skid steer buckets are basically triangles so you can figure the volume for a similarly dimensioned square and divide by 2. I don't recall the exact dimmensions of my bucket but I think it is around 2yds. I have 100" snow bucket for my Bobcat A300 and it does not struggle with a load of snow even if it's wet. My A300 weighs about 8,000# and has a 3,000# working load.


----------



## snocrete

DGODGR;1389502 said:


> Most skid steer buckets are basically triangles so you can figure the volume for a similarly dimensioned square and divide by 2. I don't recall the exact dimmensions of my bucket but I think it is around 2yds. I have 100" snow bucket for my Bobcat A300 and it does not struggle with a load of snow even if it's wet. My A300 weighs about 8,000# and has a 3,000# working load.


Jason, your bucket is a little shy of 2yds struck & a tad over 2yds heaped.

My experiences with NH skid steers, is that they are one of the most under rated (in terms of "listed ROC's") skid steers I've ever ran. I would be willing to bet a 190 NH will lift more weight than your A300(this coming from a BC guy). With that said, and again, the OP should be fine running the largest skid steer snow buckets available....which are right at around 2yds.


----------



## JD Dave

Mines bigger then a 2 yard.


----------



## snocrete

WIPensFan;1389286 said:


> When I climb inside a skid loader, common sense suddenly leaves my brain
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldnt be so hard on yourself Greg
> 
> Your S650 is capable of running a 100in snow bucket, there is a guy in my area that ran 1 last yr and loved it ....thats damn near a 2yd bucket....and a smaller machine than the OP's.
Click to expand...


----------



## snocrete

JD Dave;1389540 said:


> Mines bigger then a 2 yard.


thats beast


----------



## WIPensFan

snocrete;1389553 said:


> WIPensFan;1389286 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I climb inside a skid loader, common sense suddenly leaves my brain
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldnt be so hard on yourself Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Your S650 is capable of running a 100in snow bucket, there is a guy in my area that ran 1 last yr and loved it ....thats damn near a 2yd bucket....and a smaller machine than the OP's.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no worries about snow, but mulch was thrown in the conversation as well. Cretebaby suggested mulch at 1000lbs per yd. so 2000 lbs( or more if heaped ) + 1250 lb bucket( or more ) is 3250+ lbs. Now if you're not on level or firm ground that's where it gets dicey. So NH 190 ROC of 2800 plus weight kit and solid tires, what do you think the tipping point would be at full reach height? IDK, I'm just wondering.
> 
> I've lifted 32-3300 lb pallets of flagstone off my flatbed with the S650, but I made sure I was pointed uphill.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## cretebaby

WIPensFan;1389630 said:


> I have no worries about snow, but mulch was thrown in the conversation as well. Cretebaby suggested mulch at 1000lbs per yd. so 2000 lbs( or more if heaped ) + 1250 lb bucket( or more ) is 3250+ lbs. Now if you're not on level or firm ground that's where it gets dicey. So NH 190 ROC of 2800 plus weight kit and solid tires, what do you think the tipping point would be at full reach height? IDK, I'm just wondering.
> 
> I've lifted 32-3300 lb pallets of flagstone off my flatbed with the S650, but I made sure I was pointed uphill.


ROC is 50% of tipping load. Tipping load is figured at full lift height.

According to your numbers he is right at ROC considering the extra counterweight.


----------



## snocrete

WIPensFan;1389630 said:


> . So NH 190 ROC of 2800 plus weight kit and solid tires, what do you think the tipping point would be at full reach height? IDK, I'm just wondering..


around 6500lbs



cretebaby;1389813 said:


> ROC is 50% of tipping load. Tipping load is figured at full lift height.
> 
> According to your numbers he is right at ROC considering the extra counterweight.


yep.


----------



## ford6.9

I've had my snow bucket on my 873 loading mulch and never had a problem. The biggest issue with loading mulch is not being able to see the buckets cutting edge and all my mulch is kept on dirt so I always end up get some dirt in the bucket.


----------



## DGODGR

JD Dave;1389540 said:


> Mines bigger then a 2 yard.


Maybe Dave should bring his mind, and hopefully this thread, back out of the gutter. :laughing:


----------



## WIPensFan

I hate to beat a dead horse but I'm gonna give it a few more whacks anyway!

So you guys are saying a Bobcat S650 will lift 5380Lbs to full height without tipping over?
And a NH 190 will lift 5600Lbs or more, based on weight kit and solid tires to full height, without tipping over?

Here is what I know for sure: Bobcat 863, ROC of 1900Lbs and Tipping load of 3800Lbs., would not lift a full pallet of salt ( 2250Lbs I think?? ) off my truck without tipping right away.


----------



## xtreem3d

WIPensFan;1390024 said:


> I hate to beat a dead horse but I'm gonna give it a few more whacks anyway!
> 
> So you guys are saying a Bobcat S650 will lift 5380Lbs to full height without tipping over?
> And a NH 190 will lift 5600Lbs or more, based on weight kit and solid tires to full height, without tipping over?
> 
> Here is what I know for sure: Bobcat 863, ROC of 1900Lbs and Tipping load of 3800Lbs., would not lift a full pallet of salt ( 2250Lbs I think?? ) off my truck without tipping right away.


That doesn't sound right...my smallest skid ,an LX 565 42 hp, (didn't look up the lift capacity) just lifted a pallet of calcium off my truck with just 2 weights in the back with no problem...i'll try and snap a pic later today of it lifting it

EDIT...just looked ..lift capac is 1700
EDIT again...i wonder if NH can lift more because the CG is lower


----------



## cretebaby

WIPensFan;1390024 said:


> I hate to beat a dead horse but I'm gonna give it a few more whacks anyway!
> 
> So you guys are saying a Bobcat S650 will lift 5380Lbs to full height without tipping over?
> And a NH 190 will lift 5600Lbs or more, based on weight kit and solid tires to full height, without tipping over?
> 
> Here is what I know for sure: Bobcat 863, ROC of 1900Lbs and Tipping load of 3800Lbs., would not lift a full pallet of salt ( 2250Lbs I think?? ) off my truck without tipping right away.


Nobody is saying it will lift it's tipping capacity.

NH ( and Deere) will lift WAY more then a similiar ROC Bobcat. Especially a radial lift like the 863.


----------



## Matson Snow

Do You Need a CDL to Drive a Skid with a Bucket that Large????......


----------



## snocrete

WIPensFan;1390024 said:


> I hate to beat a dead horse but I'm gonna give it a few more whacks anyway!
> 
> So you guys are saying a Bobcat S650 will lift 5380Lbs to full height without tipping over?
> And a NH 190 will lift 5600Lbs or more, based on weight kit and solid tires to full height, without tipping over?
> 
> Here is what I know for sure: Bobcat 863, ROC of 1900Lbs and Tipping load of 3800Lbs., would not lift a full pallet of salt ( 2250Lbs I think?? ) off my truck without tipping right away.


IIRC, tip load is measured by adding weight at a machines max reach....not that it will lift the weight....tip load is determined by the manufacturer to calculate the ROC ---- 50% of tip on SS's / 35% on CTL's.



xtreem3d;1390037 said:


> EDIT again...i wonder if NH can lift more because the CG is lower


yes...but with that they loose ground clearance and digging ability compared to a similar sized Bobcat.



cretebaby;1390053 said:


> Nobody is saying it will lift it's tipping capacity.
> 
> NH ( Deere) will lift *WAY* more then a similiar ROC Bobcat.


Lets not get carried away


----------



## snocrete

Matson Snow;1390068 said:


> Do You Need a CDL to Drive a Skid with a Bucket that Large????......


Depends on the GVWR.


----------



## Matson Snow

JD Dave;1389540 said:


> Mines bigger then a 2 yard.





snocrete;1390075 said:


> Depends on the GVWR.


You sure its Not GVW or FWAR......Also..Do you need DOT numbers????...


----------



## snocrete

Matson Snow;1390079 said:


> You sure its Not GVW or FWAR......Also..Do you need DOT numbers????...


FWAR or FAWR? what about RAWR...or GCVWR....DOT #'s???, we might need cretebaby's help on that one....


----------



## WIPensFan

Thanks much, you guys answered NONE of my questions!


----------



## Matson Snow

WIPensFan;1390097 said:


> Thanks much, you guys answered NONE of my questions!


Your Welcome......I did my Best...But, i have been drinking all day.........:waving:


----------



## snocrete

WIPensFan;1390097 said:


> Thanks much, you guys answered NONE of my questions!





WIPensFan;1390024 said:


> So you guys are saying a Bobcat S650 will lift 5380Lbs to full height without tipping over?
> And a NH 190 will lift 5600Lbs or more, based on weight kit and solid tires to full height, without tipping over?.





cretebaby;1390053 said:


> Nobody is saying it will lift it's tipping capacity.


How is a machine suppose to lift its tip load, when its tipping over?:laughing:


----------



## cretebaby

snocrete;1390071 said:


> Lets not get carried away


I'm not. :salute:

A NHs low COG makes no difference on tipping weight.


----------



## cretebaby

WIPensFan;1390024 said:


> So you guys are saying a Bobcat S650 will lift 5380Lbs to full height without tipping over?
> And a NH 190 will lift 5600Lbs or more, based on weight kit and solid tires to full height, without tipping over?.


No and No.



WIPensFan;1390097 said:


> Thanks much, you guys answered NONE of my questions!


Happy now?


----------



## Matson Snow

cretebaby;1390111 said:


> No and No.
> 
> *Happy now?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Im Not.....Im otta Beer......:realmad:


----------



## snocrete

cretebaby;1390109 said:


> I'm not. :salute:
> 
> A NHs low COG makes no difference on tipping weight.


My bad, that is correct....I was thinking of the fact they have more of the machines total weight positioned towards the ace of the machine....max reach & wheel base is a factor also with each machine.


----------



## WIPensFan

Let me clarify: HOW MUCH WEIGHT CAN THE NEW HOLLAND 190 SKID LIFT OFF THE GROUND BEFORE FACE PLANTING AND KILLING THE OPERATOR!!:yow!:

Sincerly,
WIPensFan


----------



## cretebaby

WIPensFan;1390129 said:


> Let me clarify: HOW MUCH WEIGHT CAN THE NEW HOLLAND 190 SKID LIFT OFF THE GROUND BEFORE FACE PLANTING AND KILLING THE OPERATOR!!:yow!:
> 
> Sincerly,
> WIPensFan


It won't lift enough to tip it. Or do you need to know exactly how many pounds?


----------



## cretebaby

snocrete;1390116 said:


> My bad, that is correct....I was thinking of the fact they have more of the machines total weight positioned towards the ace of the machine....max reach & wheel base is a factor also with each machine.


Don't machine like NHs and JDs have a better weight balance then a Bobcat, especially a radial lift, with less weight on the rear?


----------



## snocrete

WIPensFan;1390129 said:


> Let me clarify: HOW MUCH WEIGHT CAN THE NEW HOLLAND 190 SKID LIFT OFF THE GROUND BEFORE FACE PLANTING AND KILLING THE OPERATOR!!:yow!:
> 
> Sincerly,
> WIPensFan


:laughing:

I dont think your going to get a straight answer on that Greg....I have ran one on a few occasions, and will say that they are a very big & powerfull machine....and would not be affraid to use a 2yd light material bucket for snow or mulch.

P.S. If I owned 1, I would make a vid just for you, and we could see EXACTLY how much weight we could put in the bucket before it would not lift it through a full cycle on level ground.


----------



## WIPensFan

cretebaby;1390143 said:


> Don't machine like NHs and JDs have a better weight balance then a Bobcat, especially a radial lift, with less weight on the rear?


I'm disappointed Crete, I thought for sure your smart A$$ would come up with an exact number!



snocrete;1390146 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I dont think your going to get a straight answer on that Greg....I have ran one on a few occasions, and will say that they are a very big & powerfull machine....and would not be affraid to use a 2yd light material bucket for snow or mulch.
> 
> P.S. If I owned 1, I would make a vid just for you, and we could see EXACTLY how much weight we could put in the bucket before it would not lift it through a full cycle on level ground.


Just having some fun today Mike. I'm going to try with my S650 and a salt pallet this winter, just to see the limit. We'll see how many bags it will lift.


----------



## cretebaby

WIPensFan;1390166 said:


> I'm disappointed Crete, I thought for sure your smart A$$ would come up with an exact number!


Tooo many vartiables. Besides the number would be more then you could figure on your fingers and toes so it wouldn't do you much good. :laughing:


----------



## snocrete

cretebaby;1390143 said:


> Don't machine like NHs and JDs have a better weight balance then a Bobcat


That would be an opinion.....and my opinion is that Bobcat makes a MULCH better "all around" machine than either of those brands.


----------



## snocrete

WIPensFan;1390166 said:


> I'm disappointed Crete, I thought for sure your smart A$$ would come up with an exact number!
> 
> Just having some fun today Mike. I'm going to try with my S650 and a salt pallet this winter, just to see the limit. We'll see how many bags it will lift.


You need to get vid of this & post it on pooptube....Thumbs Up


----------



## WIPensFan

snocrete;1390410 said:


> You need to get vid of this & post it on pooptube....Thumbs Up


Do you think it would be safe with the Wolf Paws on?


----------



## snocrete

WIPensFan;1390411 said:


> Do you think it would be safe with the Wolf Paws on?


Not as safe as it would be with the reg's on....plus the machine will have less weight. It will lift more with the reg's on. Hell it only takes about 5min or 10min to switch out the tires!! You got an impact right? You only have 1 vid on your youtube account anyway....get some vid 2moro & post it upThumbs Up


----------



## WIPensFan

snocrete;1390421 said:


> Not as safe as it would be with the reg's on....plus the machine will have less weight. It will lift more with the reg's on. Hell it only takes about 5min or 10min to switch out the tires!! You got an impact right? You only have 1 vid on your youtube account anyway....get some vid 2moro & post it upThumbs Up


Man, my back can't handle changing tires back and forth! Why don't you you come change the tires and I'll video.


----------



## cretebaby

snocrete;1390421 said:


> Not as safe as it would be with the reg's on....plus the machine will have less weight. * It will lift more with the reg's on*. Hell it only takes about 5min or 10min to switch out the tires!! You got an impact right? You only have 1 vid on your youtube account anyway....get some vid 2moro & post it upThumbs Up


Tires effect lift capacity?


----------



## snocrete

WIPensFan;1390428 said:


> Man, my back can't handle changing tires back and forth! Why don't you you come change the tires and I'll video.


video me changing your tires:laughing:....if you lived closer I wouldwesport...with concrete work being a little slow this time of yr and no snow, I'm getting a little bored.


----------



## snocrete

cretebaby;1390431 said:


> Tires effect lift capacity?


Not neccessarily but it will be much more stable because they weigh alot more and they will flex alot less. The machine is limited by its hyd power ultimately.


----------



## snocrete

Cretebaby,
Did you ever figure out why CTL's ROC is rated at 35% instead of 50% like SS's?


----------



## WIPensFan

This suprised me! I thought he would at least lift it a little bit. It's one big boulder though.


----------



## cretebaby

snocrete;1390464 said:


> Cretebaby,
> Did you ever figure out why CTL's ROC is rated at 35% instead of 50% like SS's?


Yes. ................


----------



## snocrete

cretebaby;1390533 said:


> Yes. ................


and what did you find the answer to be?


----------



## cretebaby

snocrete;1390542 said:


> and what did you find the answer to be?


Aren't you the one that explained it to me?

The pivot point is farther forward in combination with the machine weighing more drastically increases the tipping weight.


----------



## snocrete

cretebaby;1390549 said:


> Aren't you the one that explained it to me?
> 
> *The pivot point is farther forward * *machine weighing more * * drastically increases the tipping weight*.


This may be true, but the reason for the 35% used by the manufacturers or SAE is because CTL's are designed to operate in more adverse conditions....Ex. - softer soils, steeper grades, etc.


----------



## cretebaby

snocrete;1390572 said:


> This may be true, but the reason for the 35% used by the manufacturers or SAE is because CTL's are designed to operate in more adverse conditions....Ex. - softer soils, steeper grades, etc.


I'd have to say that is your opinion.


----------



## snocrete

cretebaby;1390617 said:


> I'd have to say that is your opinion.


about half way down under the paragraph heading "35/50-percent ratings"

http://lineboring.org/articles/ctls-popularity

There is another article I read on this, but having trouble finding it right now. It got into more detail, and mentioned that part of the reason was also due to the fact that CTL's were designed to work on steeper slopes than SS's.


----------



## jomama45

WIPensFan;1390428 said:


> Man, my back can't handle changing tires back and forth! Why don't you you come change the tires and I'll video.


"Hank's Law's of Leverage #478" :

Man with bad back best use a flat shovel to lift tire onto hub.....................

It's really easy, get the tire close, jab the shovel under the wheel, and pivot the shovel handle down until it's hanging on hub or wheel studs............Thumbs Up


----------



## WIPensFan

jomama45;1391121 said:


> "Hank's Law's of Leverage #478" :
> 
> Man with bad back best use a flat shovel to lift tire onto hub.....................
> 
> It's really easy, get the tire close, jab the shovel under the wheel, and pivot the shovel handle down until it's hanging on hub or wheel studs............Thumbs Up


Man with Wolf Paws, keeps Wolf Paws on till spring, that way man can walk upright for a few more years!


----------

